# breech tilt success



## Kanga (Nov 26, 2001)

I'm wondering if anyone has had success turning a breach baby with the breech tilt. I've read a lot about it, but haven't heard of anyone actually having it work. Anyone out there? Could you describe how many times you had to do the tilt before the baby turned and how far along in the pregnancy you were?

Thanks much!


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

I just got confirmation today that my little one has flipped! I'm 35 weeks, btw.

I've been doing the breech tilt and seeing a chiro to do the Webster technique for 2 weeks now. I don't know which worked, but something did!

You're supposed to do the breech tilt 3 times a day for 10 min and get checked at least once a week to see if baby has turned (if you don't get checked, its possible the breech tilt will make baby flip breech again!). To be honest, I was lucky if I managed it once a day (it gave me a headache). But my little one wasn't in my pelvis at all, so my MW predicted it wouldn't take as long or require as much incline as if he were.

During this time, I saw the chiro 3 times as well. Not only did she do the Webster technique, but she also adjusted my hip which was way out of adjustment and could have been causing problems too.

In the end, I don't know what exactly worked I'm just glad something did!

Good luck to you!


----------



## Geofizz (Sep 25, 2003)

Twice a day for a week is what it took for me. I was 33 or 34 weeks. There was no question in my mind when DD flipped. I felt like I was on a roller coaster. I would spend 10 minutes with my rear in the air, and another 20 minutes working on getting back up.


----------



## Roxswood (Jun 29, 2006)

I did this and dd turned cephalic at 35 weeks, first baby.

I'm currently approaching 33 weeks with my second and its flipping over and over all the time though so I have no idea from one day to the next how its lying.


----------



## mamabadger (Apr 21, 2006)

I did the exercise for several weeks, and my breech DS#1 finally turned over at 39 weeks. He was 9 lb 13 oz at birth, so the turning process was a bit intense!


----------



## Kanga (Nov 26, 2001)

Your responses are very encouraging. My friend is at 36.5 weeks and found out just a few days ago that her baby is breech. I'm encouraging her to do the breech tilt as much as she can tolerate before her external version next week. It's ironic because she was hesitant to get on board with natural child birth preparation when she found out she was pregnant because she said "what if I do all this work to prepare for a natural birth and it turns out my baby is breech." I talked her into going for it, which she did, and here we are. Apparently she's also doing somersaults in the swimming pool... I can't imagine doing that at 37 weeks!

Any other successful spinning after 36 weeks?

Also, after succeeding in turning a breech baby... how many were able to birth vaginally? She is asking about problems because of the shape of a breech baby's head being flat as opposed to conical.


----------



## Gnatty (Jan 10, 2008)

:

subbing... breech at 34 wks and sooo needing encouraging stories!


----------



## hapersmion (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kanga* 
Also, after succeeding in turning a breech baby... how many were able to birth vaginally? She is asking about problems because of the shape of a breech baby's head being flat as opposed to conical.

I think most of the molding happens during birth, rather than before. So I wouldn't think there would be any problems birthing a formerly-breech baby.

My breech wouldn't turn, or I'd join in with the encouragement, but I do have a breech birth success story!







(In my sig.)

And here are some links about breech birth that your friend might find helpful. (Seems like I've been posting these a lot lately, what's up with all the breeches?)

http://gentlebirth.org/archives/breech.html#Approaches
http://www.breechbabies.com/turning.htm
http://www.beautiful-births.com/cont...es/breech.html
http://web.mac.com/breechbirth/iWeb/Site/Welcome.html
http://www.radmid.demon.co.uk/breech.htm
http://www.birthinternational.com/ar.../andrea13.html

Good luck to your friend!


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

I've had a premonition this entire pregnancy that he wants to be breech. So now at 25+ weeks, I know it's early to start worrying, but he REALLY likes staying in a breech position already. He only turns vertex once every 2nd day, prefers to be transverse, breech or...what's the one that's midway? Acylin-something.

Should I wait to do breech tilts? Would it be beneficial to be pro-active and do them now to try and get him comfy the right end up? Or is it pointless until we're past the 30wk mark?

I'm game for having a vaginal breech birth







not so sure about my m/w and DH lol!


----------



## catters (Nov 20, 2007)

I did the tilt (and pretty much everything else, EVERYTHING including prayer -except a version, I had a high anterior placenta and they wouldn't do one, although I was told that wouldn't affect baby's position), I'm sorry to report I had no success and had a c-section at 40 weeks. I think babies turn if they want to turn. JMO based on my experience. DS had a cute flat head for about a week too!


----------



## Rockies5 (May 17, 2005)

worked for me. I think it took 3 weeks. Baby was 9lbs and 22inches, turned 4 days before birth at 39 weeks and a few days. I have a wide pelvis and am very short waisted. You bet I was told over and over "automatic section" they wouldn't even discuss version, saying simply "You are not a canidate".


----------



## Kanga (Nov 26, 2001)

My friend decided not to go through with the external version because the doctor said the baby was already engaged in her pelvis and her fluid levels were low to medium. She did say though that they told her she could wait until labor started and come in for a cesarean birth then (although they suggested just scheduling it for next week). She says she'd like to wait which I think is great. But she's now saying that the baby is breech for good and I'm trying to get her to not think of it like that. Instead to think of it as time for her baby to get completely ready, and that might even mean turning... might not, but you never know, right?

Should I just start helping her prepare for the cesarean birth? I don't want to risk her mental health post-partum.

Also, it's ironic, but she said to me very early "but what if I go through all this natural childbirth prep, get really excited about it, and it turns out my baby is breech"

ugh.


----------



## hapersmion (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm sorry the baby hasn't turned yet.









I don't know which would be best for her post-partum mental health - knowing she did everything she could to turn the baby, or getting ready for a c-section beforehand? Maybe a mix of preparing herself for any eventuality, coupled with still doing everything she can to encourage turning, would be best. Of course, I'd personally prefer the third option, birthing the breech baby vaginally if s/he doesn't turn. You have to try hard these days to get a vaginal birth with a breech baby, but it should still be HER CHOICE, not the only thing her doctors will "let" her do! She shouldn't be forced into a c-section, even if she has bad doctors... *sigh*. I guess it depends on what she's open to trying. But if she should decide she's open to the idea (whether that's finding a breech-experienced OB, midwife, going in pushing and refusing the c/s, or just UCing), she'll find all kinds of support here.


----------

